# Android app to train F2L, OLL, PLL, COLL and WV.



## Vivaldo Roque (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello, how are you? I'm fine.

I came to inform you that I have been developing an application for Android called "*CFOP Trainer*", with which you can train *F2L, OLL, PLL, COLL, WV and PLL Recognition*. It has several language options which are: *English, Portuguese, French, Italian, German, Russian and Spanish*. 100% offline (No internet required, except when downloading for the first time).

The app is lightweight p) weighs less than *20 MB*.
I created this app as a way to help anyone who is learning the advanced method* Fridrich or CFOP*, or who wants to improve.

Here the link of my store in the PlayStore to download the APP ===> HERE
Or search the PlayStore for "*CFOP Trainer*".



Please leave criticisms about the performance, translation or any abnormal error in the app.


----------

